
Getting an Amiga 1000 Online - erickhill
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=300
======
Boothroid
Anything involving an Amiga gets my vote. Apart from someone taking their old
Amiga to the recycling centre, like I did :(

~~~
Jupe
Bummer.

I bought an Amiga 3000 for $1200. Three years later, I sold it for $1200.

~~~
nobleach
My company paid $4800 for an Amiga 4000 with Video Toaster in 1996. As far as
I know, that thing lasted another 10 years!

~~~
lnx01
Incredible. I can imagine that in 1996 there was some sort of utility for such
a device; for it to remain so until 2006 or so is quite something!

~~~
digi_owl
How it is in the corporate world. Anything bought is expected to be in use for
decades and decades. Something i feel the FOSS world really need to
internalize rather than think that bling is what will bring the users.

~~~
Boothroid
Not always true. I think most places start to get nervous when their hardware
is out of support.

~~~
digi_owl
Kinda.

I ran into a company selling floppy drive emulators some years ago.

Their main market were computerized looms and such. Basically an automatic
loom with a desktop PC bolted to it.

We are talking 286 or even older generation CPUs and such.

What these emulators did was take some sort of input in the front (be it from
floppy images stored on USB, a serial cable, or even wired or wireless
networks on their newest models), and pretend to be a floppy in the back.
Basically they were embedded computers that could fit in a 5.25 bay.

Similarly you will find old DOS installs running experiments in university
labs the world over, because the sensors software etc only properly work when
it has direct access to the serial port hardware or some such.

It is a crazy world out there once you get out of the valley.

~~~
Boothroid
Sure, ok, but I've worked in companies large and small that are ruthless about
their hardware landscape, and this wasn't tech or SV.

------
bwldrbst
I've been getting my Amiga 2000 online just this week but I suspect it was
easier for me as I've got 20MB RAM and a 68030 CPU.

I used a null modem cable connected to an RS232 to USB adaptor plugged into a
Raspberry PI running pppd. I can't really justify the cost of a network card
just now. I'm saving for a Vampire.

I was hoping to post this comment using the Amiga but the only browsers that
will run on it don't support the required SSL version :)

~~~
erickhill
Author here: I use the same WIFI modem in the post on my 1000 as I do my 2000
(I have 4 different Amiga models). I have to remove the gender-changer but
other than that it's super easy.

On the 2000 I just have to put the 64Door term disk in df0: and flip on the
power. Within ~30-45 seconds I'm on the 64 BBSes. But the null-modem cable is
an awesome way to go as it literally costs nothing... besides the cost of the
cable. I find the modem approach, though, is more seamless of an experience
with most term software.

~~~
bwldrbst
I've also got a 500, 1000 and 1200, all pretty much stock. I made a pretty
rough looking plipbox that worked ok with the 1200 but I haven't been able to
get it to work with the 2000. Some of my dodgy soldering probably failed.

I bought the 1200 new when I was a teenager and had a 4000 in the late
nineties but didn't know about the dangers of leaking batteries and it died.
I've got interested in Amigas again in the last couple of years after a 15
year break.

I'm going to have to check out some BBSes - I do miss them, not that I got
heavily into them before the Internet came along and didn't really get a
chance to join the community.

~~~
erickhill
Hah! You and I have the exact same disease - I mean gear. I also have a 500,
1000, 2000 and 1200 (all of mine are NTSC). My 2000 is beefed up with an 030
GeForce card and 18MB of RAM. My 1200 is bananas with an ACA1221 set to 21Mhz
and maxed out RAM of (I think) 63MB. It's about 10X more than it really needs
to be, to be honest. I really spend most of my time these days on the 2000 or
1000, and prefer OS 1.3. It just feels right to me. But to each his/her own.

The BBS scene - when you find the right boards - can be a ton of fun. I really
enjoy it. The sad truth is, there are a ton out there that are just being
ignored and are like digital ghost towns. If more people popped back in there
it's be even more fun. Hope to see you around! (I go by 'intric8' or
'amigalove'

Cheers

------
myth_drannon
Anything involving classic computers is crazy expensive on Ebay. I regret I
threw it all away many years ago.

~~~
sixothree
I had an Entex Adventure Vision. Units sold 50,757. Regrets.

------
walterbell
2017 documentary,
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/01/...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/01/people-
still-use-the-amiga-today-and-new-viva-amiga-documentary-shows-why/%3famp=1)

 _" Viva Amiga is a wonderful look at the the history of the platform, the
people who built it, and the users who loved it. The opening title says it
all: "One Amazing Computer. One chance to save the company. One chance to win
the PC wars."_

------
Clubber
IIRC the Amiga 500 was much preferred to the 1000 because the 1000 cost a lot
more to upgrade to 1M? of memory which many games required. I had both, but
bought an Amiga 1000 first not knowing this issue.

Good days. Back then, it was just us nerds.

~~~
lomnakkus
My first self-owned computer was an Amiga 500[0], and I played this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw)

(To be fair, I played Commando on the C64 before, but, goddamn, Another
World[1] showed me what was possible.)

[0] I'd played with an Amstrad "Something", playing with mates who had a
Vic20, and a C64.

[1] ... and Shadow of The Beast. Awful game, but what amazing sound and
graphics!

EDIT: Oh, crap, didn't mention: I, along with a friend, programmed that
Amstrad to play a basic Roulette game in some sort of BASIC variant -- Trust
me, the ASCII graphics were _amazing_! On the Amiga, I started with a little
draw-a-chart-type-thing based on reprogramming the on-screen characters (or
was that actually the C64? Hard to remember at this point). Maybe I'm an
absolute liar and I actually started out with a C64? I _definitely_ remember
programming my first ray-tracer in Turbo Pascal on a xNNN (N=digit) PC with a
VGA card + grey-scale monitor. Memories are hard in both senses of the word
:(.

~~~
lathiat
My favourite Amiga game was Gods followed by Flashback

~~~
ekianjo
Gods was awesome but Speedball 2 from the same devs was a brutally fun game
especially with 2 players.

------
aidos
Man, that brings back some memories.

Dialling in to the local BBS on my mates Amiga 1000 (or was it 500?) back in
1991 was a total revolution. We used to cycle to the BBS owners house to give
him cash for access credits.

------
nunobrito
This was a good article. Never had an Amiga but certainly got more interested
on the BBS access that is still possible today.

------
Jaruzel
I keep meaning to do something like this with my Amiga 1000. When I do get
around to it, I think I'll do the Serial->PC[1]->Ethernet route as it's
easier.

Not mentioned, that I saw, in the article, is the A1000 serial port carries
12v on Pin 23 - which if you are not careful can completely fry anything you
connect to it!

\---

[1] Running some sort of Serial<->Ethernet proxy/bridge software.

~~~
eltoozero
tcpser[0] is popular

[0]: [https://github.com/FozzTexx/tcpser](https://github.com/FozzTexx/tcpser)

------
QAPereo
The Keep! I'm having BBS flashbacks and giggling like a nut.

~~~
mapster
_< >_<> _< >_ The SYSOP would like to chat _< >_<> _< >_

~~~
VectorLock
Give me more file credits.

------
vhodges
I still have my 1000... in pieces :(. _and_ I hacked up the front in an
abortive case mod project from a long time ago now. Don't remember what
happened to my Dad's. I had a 1200 for a while too.

Looking forward to the VampireV4 Standalone (Or a MiST, it makes a nice 1200).

------
seanonymous
Connecting to a BBS over WiFi? But you're missing out on the sqleulchy
screechy modem sounds! :)

I remember using SLIP and PPP to get my Amiga 1200 onto the web with the
Mosaic browser. Fun times!

------
lathiat
For those that prefer to consume content in video form; LGR did an episode on
the same WiFi modem from Paul Rickards:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsS0E4G310Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsS0E4G310Y)

I feel like a dial-up sound simulator is strongly required

------
exogeny
Time to listen to mods by Jester/Sanity and Uncle Tom for a few hours!

------
edem
I have a working Amiga 1200. How much does it worth?

~~~
0x4a42
I would say, between $200-$350, if you are lucky. :)

